# Orbital Fat Decompression



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jul 10, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what CPT code is to be used for orbital fat decompressed/resected due to Graves disease/proptosis?
Any thoughts would be great!


----------



## mbort (Jul 10, 2008)

see the code series 15821-15823 to see if they apply


----------



## purinoski (Jul 14, 2008)

*Phyllis Urinoski, CPC*



Jamie Dezenzo said:


> Can anyone tell me what CPT code is to be used for orbital fat decompressed/resected due to Graves disease/proptosis?
> Any thoughts would be great!



Look at CPT 67414 - I belive this would take care of Graves disease.


----------

